# Heading out in the Morning.



## CamperDC (Oct 30, 2003)

Wooo Hooo,

We are heading out in the morning for a short trip to Mammoth Cave in Kentucky for three days. Spent the day getting the Outback ready and we are ready to roll.

Talk to you this weekend.


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Have fun for the rest of us. After camping last weekend its Honey Do weekend for me.


----------



## Travelers Rest (Feb 27, 2004)

No Fair DC....I wanna go...were going on Thursday evening


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Camping







Did someone say camping?


----------



## mjwencl (Feb 25, 2004)

We can hardly wait to go too. We sold our PopUp last weekend. Waiting for the new Outback 25RSS to arrive. I finally found a towing mirror setup that I can live with for now. And I installed the Prodigy brake controller this last weekend too.

All we need now is the RV and a little more sun and warmth!


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Camping? We still have snow on the ground, though if the rest of the week is like today, there won't be much longer. Almost 60 and sunny today.

I think spring is finally arriving in New England









Tim


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

The last of the snow piles don't finish melting until early June here. I still have about 18 inches across the yard. Temps are getting into the low 50's though!


----------



## summergames84 (Mar 6, 2004)

We're going on our maiden voyage this weekend to Galveston. We know NOTHING except what I have gleaned from this and the RV net forums. Wish us luck! action

Karen, John & the two collies, Bo & Tristan
28RLS


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Have a good trip summergames.

Tim


----------



## roemmele5 (Mar 17, 2004)

How was your trip to the CamperDC? How were the Caves? Where did you stay? We are planning on a trip there the end of June.


----------



## CamperDC (Oct 30, 2003)

We had great weather except for a bit of wind. We stayed at the Jellystone Campground in Cave City which is real close to I-65. Here is the Web Site:

http://www.jellystonemammothcave.com

We were very happy with the facilities. The bath houses were very clean and looked to be well maintained. Of course we were one of only 20 or so campers there so it may be a bit different during the peak time of the year. Sites are a bit smaller then we are used to, and a bit closer then we like, but not bad all in all. There was a lot of dirt on the campsites and I could not help thinking what a mess it would be if it rained for a while. The campground is a bit hilly so bike riding (which my kids love to do) is not great. Half the campground is gravel so that does not help the bike riding either. The campground is privetly owned, so there are some junky TT's sitting around that look like they have been there for years and are ready to just fall a part. Oh yeah, they have sites anywhere from primitive to full hookups. A bunch of the site even have sewer.

There are several different tours you can take of Mammoth Cave and we went on the historic tour of the cave which took about 2 hours. Although very impressive and big, we were a bit dissapointed that there were not many formations. Go to this Web site:

http://www.nps.gov/maca/index.htm

And check out the In Depth section for the different tours and the prices.

There is a lot of touristy type stuff to do at Cave City so you could spend a week there and not get it all in if you are in to that type stuff. Is "touristy" a word? I hope you kown what I mean. Stuff like the Gun Town Mountian, Apline Slide, Horseback riding, Bumper Boats, that type stuff. Anyway, I noticed that you have 3 kids, so they should have a ball.

There is a campground at the State Park that is real nice, but there are no hookups so you would have to be equipped for that.

I went on much longer then I thought, hope this helps.


----------



## roemmele5 (Mar 17, 2004)

I actually made reservations at that very campground a couple weeks ago, glad to know its ok. We were able to get a full hook up, pull through site. I know our TT isn't very big, but we've only ever pulled a 10' pop up and this will be our first big trip once the outback comes in. For the extra $1 a night I figured it would be well worth saving an argument if we haven't quite gotten our backing in signals down yet!

Thanks for the info on the tours, we plan on taking one of them, not sure which. Jellystone's website did show some of the other touristy things to do.....my 5 year old has already informed us we ARE going to Dinosaur World.

Glad you had a good time, and thanks again for all the information.

Renee'


----------



## Gina Ford (Mar 15, 2004)

Hey Camper DC. Hope you enjoyed your trip to Mammoth. We are from KY and have visited there several times. However the weather isn't proving to be very accommodating. We just returned from our first trip in our new Outback. The weather was great for the first several days in Piegon Forge and then it was back to winter.


----------



## Gina Ford (Mar 15, 2004)

Hey Camper DC. Hope you enjoyed your trip to Mammoth. We are from KY and have visited there several times. However the weather isn't proving to be very accommodating. We just returned from our first trip in our new Outback. The weather was great for the first several days in Piegon Forge and then it was back to winter.


----------



## CamperDC (Oct 30, 2003)

Gina,

Sorry to hear about the weather, but at least you were not in pop-up. I remember back when we had the pop-up we could not even consider camping this time of the year. At least with our new Outback we can stay inside and be comfortable.

Where did you stay in Piegon Forge? We have been considering a trip there. Can you post a quick report in the Campground section?

Thanks


----------

